# Snow Patrol



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

Wow.


----------



## ksm1985 (Dec 27, 2008)

alan get this **** off, lol
get some ace skate tunes on haha


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

I really like Snow Patrol, but i can't help feeling My Bloody Valentine (one of my all time favourite bands) played a massive influence on them...


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

ksm1985 said:


> alan get this **** off, lol
> get some ace skate tunes on haha


feck off :lol: Rage Against the Machine for skating, Snow Patrol are a REAL band!


----------



## bonkey (Nov 24, 2009)




----------

